# Basic coloring in Paint Shop Pro 8



## Armaetus (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes, I want to learn to do basic coloring on my B/W pieces drawn for me, might anyone know where to find decent tutorials? The specific pieces I want to alter is the addition of cyan tones, the mouth and eyes.

This is what I want to color.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2009)

Most programs that allow layers. You make a copy of the line art, then set that copy of the lineart to "Multiply" or Gel/Darken (depending on the program) make a layer underneath that one and put down the colors. If you don't have a tablet use the lasso tool to select areas and fill in the color. Avoid using the paintbucket unless you know about anti-aliasing.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 14, 2009)

How do you do that if the artwork is sketchy like the submission I linked to?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> How do you do that if the artwork is sketchy like the submission I linked to?



Same way I mentioned. Multiply only has the darkest lines show up, not so much the white of the paper.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2916069 - my results of just 1 hour coloring.

I have noticed that, I am used 20-25% opacity and switched to multiply...it came out okay but the streaks of darker color bothered me (seen on head and right leg)...how to keep that from getting darker if I accidentally go over the same area again?


----------



## krisCrash (Oct 15, 2009)

Well, which layer was on what?

Step 1: use the Contrast or Levels tools to make the "white" in your scan white.
2: Do what Arshes said. *Keep an eye on what layer you are messing with at any time.* Lock the lines layer if you need to.
3: don't colour pick from a layer affected by the Multiply, as yes, it darkens. Pick the colour anew when you need it.

Did you have more shading layers set to Multiply over each other? Or did you accidentally set the brush to Multiply mode?


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 15, 2009)

I am going to try coloring again from scratch and use layers..there are raster and vector layers..which one (I decided to use vector) and figure out how to modify the size in PSP.

It seems "continuous" checkbox isn't making areas I went over go darker..

Whenever I try to color in a set layer, it wants me to promote it and I end up coloring outside the layer and everything else..


----------

